# Spell Focus - Which School To Pick



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 16, 2007)

In my thread here about what feats to choose for a 1st level Wizard, many people suggested I take Spell Focus.  The question is though, which school should you take it in and why?

I know that the school you choose will depend greatly on what style of caster you plan on playing but I am interested in hearing people's thoughts on the topic anyway.

So, what school do you take the Spell Focus feat in and why?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2007)

I like spell focus enchantment.  Lots of fun and good spells that require saves.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 16, 2007)

I have now added a poll.  I left it multiple choice in case people took Spell Focus in more than one school.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Quel_technoh (Mar 16, 2007)

Gotta love gnomes and illusions


----------



## Corsair (Mar 16, 2007)

Only Illusion if Gnome and going for shadowcraft mage.

Otherwise Enchantment or Transmutation for the "Save or Fight Ends" spells.


----------



## Talath (Mar 16, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I like spell focus enchantment.  Lots of fun and good spells that require saves.




I gotta agree with Crothian. Some of my favorite spellcaster characters were Enchantment specialists. Something about being able to make monsters and villains do what I say without any sort of free will involved on their part, is very satisfying. Enchantment is so much more forgiving than any other school. Fireball a tavern, and you're screwed. Charm the wenches and barkeep, and hey, free food and information. Huzzah!


----------



## EvilGM (Mar 16, 2007)

Necromancy.. to kill things.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Mar 16, 2007)

*Okay ....*



			
				Quel_technoh said:
			
		

> Gotta love gnomes and illusions



No and yes, respectively.    

-Samir


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Mar 16, 2007)

*Logos!*



			
				EvilGM said:
			
		

> Necromancy.. to kill things.



Agreed.    

-Samir


----------



## Clueless (Mar 16, 2007)

Transmutation - I've found most of my favorite spells are transmutation.  Polymorphs for example...


----------



## Nifft (Mar 16, 2007)

Illusion actually has the earliest, best "save or goodbye" spells, from _color spray_ to _phantasmal killer_ (earliest save-or-die).

I chose Illusion and Enchantment, but looking back, should have picked Conjuration as well. The Conjurations with saves aren't very many, but they are all awesome spells: _glitterdust_'s secondary effect, _stinking cloud_ is just fantastic, and let's not forget _cloudkill_... and of course, the _planar binding_ spells allow a Will save to negate. There's also _maze_.

Finally, Spell Focus (Conjuration) allows access to Augmented Summoning, which is quite useful.

And if you're a Cleric or Druid, don't forget that your Cure spells are Conjuration. When you're using these spells to fight the undead, a higher save is nice, since they're usually strong in Will.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 16, 2007)

Evocation. Call me old-fashioned.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 16, 2007)

I said enchantment and evocation.  In the game I GM, there is a beguiler with Spell Focus (Enchantment)and Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment), her spells have crazy DCs.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 16, 2007)

Whichever way your wizard is specializing, so he can qualify for the Master Specialist PrC at level 4.


----------



## amazingshafeman (Mar 16, 2007)

Necromancy.  The spells that affect undead have mostly will saves, and what is the undead's good save?  Will.


----------



## Patlin (Mar 16, 2007)

No none of the above selection?


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 16, 2007)

Quel_technoh said:
			
		

> Gotta love gnomes and illusions




Gnomes for presidents!



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Evocation.




How Old-Fashioned.


----------



## EyeontheMountain (Mar 16, 2007)

Overall the top four are

Evocation
Enchantment
Transmutation
Illusion

If you choose the right spells.

Abjuration, Conjuration and Divination are a total waste, excpet for a very very few spells (And none in Divination I can figure out)

But I voted Evocation as I usually tkae Enchantment as a prohibited school and do not tkae transmutation or illusion spells that require saves.


----------



## clarkvalentine (Mar 16, 2007)

EyeontheMountain said:
			
		

> (And none in Divination I can figure out)




There is _scry_, but that's just one.


----------



## Blue (Mar 16, 2007)

I put spell focus conjuration - not because it's the best, but because I see it the most because it's a prerequisite for a number of feats and prestige classes.

Cheers,
=Blue


----------



## lukelightning (Mar 16, 2007)

9th level Gnome mage with Int 18 + hat of intellect (+4) + spell focus: illusion + greater spell focus: illusion = _Phantasmal Killer_ with DC of 23. Bwahahaha!


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2007)

Illusion, because so much depends upon the target failing their save. The same is true for Enchantment. When you have a majority of spells with "Save: Negates", Spell Focus becomes absolutely critical.


----------



## TroyXavier (Mar 16, 2007)

Evocation for the power, Conjuration for the Augment Summoning.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like Evocation and Enchantment are the most common choices then.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 19, 2007)

Enchantment is all-or-nothing, so a boost in DC makes a bigger difference.


----------

